# in einer static Variable Wert ändern



## Java Hanger (13. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem:

Ich habe ein eigenes TableModel für meine JTable angelegt. In meiner JTable sollen je nach dem Ergebnis einer Abfrage nur eine Spalte bzw. 2 Spalten editierbar sein. Das wollte ich über die isCellEditable lösen:


```
public boolean isCellEditable(int aRowIndex, int aColumnIndex) {
    	System.out.println(tippspiel.gesperrt);
    	if(tippspiel.gesperrt == true)
    	{
    		return aColumnIndex == 3;
    	}
    	else
    	{
    		return aColumnIndex == 2 || aColumnIndex == 3 ;
    	}
    	   
    }
```

Die Variable gesperrt ist in der Klasse tippspiel als public angelegt. Allerdings wollte Java, dass ich sie als static anlege, warum auch immer.

Nun prüfe ich in der Klasse tippspiel, ob nur eine Spalte oder 2 Spalten editierbar sein sollen:


```
if (currDate.getTime().compareTo(startDatum) > 0)
			{
				//Spieltag hat bereits stattgefunden
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,
		                "Spieltag hat bereits stattgefunden", "FEHLER",
		                JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
				gesperrt = true;
				tableData.isCellEditable(0, 0);
				
				speichern.setEnabled(false);
			}
			else
			{
				gesperrt = false;
				tableData.isCellEditable(0, 0);
				
				speichern.setEnabled(true);
			}
```

Das Problem ist, dass, sobald der Wert von gesperrt einmal auf true gesetzt wurde, er sich danach nicht mehr auf false setzen lässt. Weiß jemand, woran das liegt? An dem static evtl.?


----------



## The_S (13. Okt 2008)

Du solltest dich wohl erstmal ein bisschen in static einlesen.

Siehe hierzu:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1531
http://www.java-blog-buch.de/040307-verwendung-von-static/

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du ansonsten in OOP relativ fit bist!?


----------



## Guest (13. Okt 2008)

Danke für die Links, werde die mal durcharbeiten.

Theoretisch denke ich das ich da relativ fit bin, aber wie das in der PRaxis so ist..!? ;-)


----------



## FArt (13. Okt 2008)

Java Hanger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings wollte Java, dass ich sie als static anlege, warum auch immer.





			
				Java Hanger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Theoretisch denke ich das ich da relativ fit bin



Das hört sich für mich nach einer ungebräuchlichen Defintion von "fit" an ;-)


----------



## GastsaG (13. Okt 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Links, werde die mal durcharbeiten.
> 
> Theoretisch denke ich das ich da relativ fit bin, aber wie das in der PRaxis so ist..!? ;-)



das sage ich meiner Frau auch immer


----------



## The_S (14. Okt 2008)

"Danke für die Links, werde die mal durcharbeiten. "? ???:L :lol:


----------



## GastsaG (14. Okt 2008)

Mist, Zitieren will gelernt sein  war natürlich eine steilvorlage


----------

